# Norwegian: ordforråd, vokabular



## timtfj

Det synes å være to ord som svarer til engelsk "vocabulary": *ordforråd* og *vokabular. *Fra Bokmålsordboka (her og her) ser det ut som om *ordfarråd* betyr bare antallet av ord, mens *vokabular* kan også brukes for ordene selv. Så jeg kan skrive


Jeg har *ordforråd* på 2000 ord.
Jeg har *vokabular* på 2000 ord.
Ordet _å hate_ er ikke i mitt *vokabular*.

men ikke



Ordet _å hate_ er ikke i mitt *ordforråd*.

 Har jeg forstått riktig---_ordforråd_ betyr antallet av ord i et vokabular?

Takk!


----------



## bicontinental

Hej Tim,
  Jeg betragter de to ord som synonymer; ”ordforråd” som det almindelige norske (eller danske) ord og ”vokabular” som det tilsvarende fremmedord. Jeg synes heller ikke, der er noget i dine henvisninger (references) der tyder på andet: _ordforråd_ er defineret som et antal ord og _vokabular_ defineres som ordforråd eller ordsamling eks. på 50,000 ord (et antal). [Et *forråd* af noget er en mængde eller et lager af noget, i det her tilfælde af ord.]

  Bic.


----------



## AutumnOwl

timtfj said:


> ordforråd[/I] betyr antallet av ord i et vokabular?


I would say that _ordförråd_ and _vokabulär _are synonyms in Swedish, but as  people have both an active (words they use) and a passive (words the understand but don't use) _ordförråd_, to me _vokabulär_ is closer to a person's active _ordförråd_ rather than about the total number of words the person understands.

There is a quote by Gunnar Sträng, a Swedish finance minister for many years, who said: _"Jag använder inte utrikiska ord när det finns adekvat svensk vokabulär"_ (I don't use foreign words when there is an adequate Swedish vocabulary), without doubt he understood those "foreign words" in the Swedish _ordförråd_, but he didn't use them in his _vokabulär._


----------



## timtfj

bicontinental said:


> Hej Tim,
> Jeg betragter de to ord som synonymer; ”ordforråd” som det almindelige norske (eller danske) ord og ”vokabular” som det tilsvarende fremmedord. Jeg synes heller ikke, der er noget i dine henvisninger (references) der tyder på andet: _ordforråd_ er defineret som et antal ord og _vokabular_ defineres som ordforråd eller ordsamling eks. på 50,000 ord (et antal). [Et *forråd* af noget er en mængde eller et lager af noget, i det her tilfælde af ord.]
> 
> Bic.


Men de definerer _vokabular_ også som _ordliste_---og ei liste over ord er sikkert ikke et antall av ord? Jeg leste definisjonen av _ordforråd_ som "vokabular, med betydning av et antall heller enn ei liste", og det er hvorfor de syntes forskjellige. Jeg var imidlertid overrasket over det.

Men at det ene er "innfødt" og det andre utenlandsk (engelsk eller tysk) stemmer også. (Ikke sikker om ordet for "native" i denne sammenhengen.)


----------



## timtfj

AutumnOwl said:


> I would say that _ordförråd_ and _vokabulär _are synonyms in Swedish, but as  people have both an active (words they use) and a passive (words the understand but don't use) _ordförråd_, to me _vokabulär_ is closer to a person's active _ordförråd_ rather than about the total number of words the person understands.
> 
> There is a quote by Gunnar Sträng, a Swedish finance minister for many years, who said: _"Jag använder inte utrikiska ord när det finns adekvat svensk vokabulär"_ (I don't use foreign words when there is an adequate Swedish vocabulary), without doubt he understood those "foreign words" in the Swedish _ordförråd_, but he didn't use them in his _vokabulär._



The Bokmålsordboka entry for ordforråd gives those as examples: _aktivt ordforråd_ and _passivt ordforråd_. But it seems to define it rather specifically as the size of vocabulary rather than as the actual words, while the _vokabular_ definition leaves it more open. Your distinction seems a more natural one, though.

For what it's worth, I think in English _vocabulary_ on its own would generally be taken to mean active rather than passive vocabulary.


----------



## bicontinental

timtfj said:


> Men de definerer _vokabular_ også som _ordliste_---og ei liste over ord er sikkert ikke et antall av ord?




  @ timtfj: Well, I guess this may be subject to interpretation , but in my opinion we can express a list of words _(en ordliste_) in quantitative terms [a list of 50,000 words] as well as in qualitative [a long or a short list of words]. The two definitions you’ve referenced seem very similar, essentially identical to me.


  @ AutumnOwl, are you sure that _"Jag använder inte utrikiska ord när det finns adekvat svensk vokabulär"_ wasn’t said a little tongue-in-cheek? 

Bic.


----------



## AutumnOwl

bicontinental said:


> @ AutumnOwl, are you sure that _"Jag använder inte utrikiska ord när det finns adekvat svensk vokabulär"_ wasn’t said a little tongue-in-cheek?


Whether or not he was ironic, I don't think he was talking about "ordinary" words borrowed into the Swedish language, but about words such as _ecklesiastikminister_ instead of_ kyrkominister_ (as long as there was one).


----------



## timtfj

bicontinental said:


> @ timtfj: Well, I guess this may be subject to interpretation , but in my opinion we can express a list of words _(en ordliste_) in quantitative terms [a list of 50,000 words] as well as in qualitative [a long or a short list of words]. The two definitions you’ve referenced seem very similar, essentially identical to me.
> 
> 
> @ AutumnOwl, are you sure that _"Jag använder inte utrikiska ord när det finns adekvat svensk vokabulär"_ wasn’t said a little tongue-in-cheek?
> 
> Bic.


Well it'll be easier for me if they are identical  It looked a bit as though _ordforråd_ could only mean some of the things that _vokabular_ can---so it would be identical where those were concerned, but there might be situations where the word has to be _vokabular_.

But it sounds as though they're pretty much identical in Danish and Swedish, at least.

The best way I can think of to explain the distinction I'm wondering about is: it looked as though _ordforråd_ might be  specifically a _measurment_---a numeric value---and so not be applicable to the _content_ of the vocabulary, only to its size. (In English we can use "vocabulary" for both.) One would be the number 50,000, while the other would be a collection of words and able to vary in ways other than size. (A comprehensive vocabulary, a varied vocabulary, a technical vocabulary, etc.)


----------



## NorwegianNYC

*Vokabular* and *ordforråd* are synonymous, but not in every respect. The sentence: "I have a Polish vocabulary of 5000 words" is ambiguous in English, since it can either refer to the number of words you know in Polish, or to a list of Polish words in your possession. Norwegian can be ambiguous using the same example, but not necessarily. "Jeg har et ordforråd på 5000 ord" = "jeg har et vokabular på 5000 ord" refers to words you know, whereas "jeg har ei ordliste på 5000 ord" = "jeg har et vokabular på 5000 ord" is a list of words. Therefore, _vokabular_ can mean _ordforråd_, or _ordliste_, depending on context.


----------



## timtfj

NorwegianNYC said:


> *Vokabular* and *ordforråd* are synonymous, but not in every respect. The sentence: "I have a Polish vocabulary of 5000 words" is ambiguous in English, since it can either refer to the number of words you know in Polish, or to a list of Polish words in your possession. Norwegian can be ambiguous using the same example, but not necessarily. "Jeg har et ordforråd på 5000 ord" = "jeg har et vokabular på 5000 ord" refers to words you know, whereas "jeg har ei ordliste på 5000 ord" = "jeg har et vokabular på 5000 ord" is a list of words. Therefore, _vokabular_ can mean _ordforråd_, or _ordliste_, depending on context.


In that case I'll treat it as


*vokabular*: a collection of words *in any form*, equivalent to _vocabulary_
*ordforråd*: a collection of words *in my memory* (_active vocabulary, passive vocabulary_---as in the _Bokmålsordboka_ examples)
*ordliste*: a list of words, most probably *written down* somewhere: a _vocabulary list _or maybe_ lexicon._
I'll put them in my ordliste as _vocabulary_, _learnt vocabulary_ and _word list. _And then I'll try to get them into at least my passivt ordforråd. 

Thanks!


----------

